# Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasbora alongside a Gourami?



## Salutational (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been running a 18g planted tank housing 4 celestial pearl danios, a few (can never really give an exact number) cherry and amano shrimp - and so far so good. It's been playing on my mind to get a dwarf or honey gourami but reading a few horror stories about gouramis switching and attacking other tank mates for whatever reason has made me reluctant to try it. 

The 4 CPD's often hide, and if roaming the tank they never really stray up to the mid/high end of the tank, they keep low to the substate and moss alongside the shrimp. Would a single dwarf or honey gourami make a suitable tank mate/center piece for my tank?


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

well I have a Platinum (small 1"), Gold (bigger 2.5") and Blue (biggest 3") Gourami in with amanos, baby BN plecos, two blue tetras, giant danios, moustached danios, hatchet danios, 3 Emerald Cory Cats. The Blue Gourami leaves everyone alone but the Gold Gourami gets chased alot. They go all levels of the water. They don't have teeth like a tetra so they just eat what they can fit in their mouth. Mind you they do get 6", so far they haven't eaten my smallest amanos. They pick algae off plants. I think they would be ok to get.


----------



## Salutational (Feb 24, 2013)

My LFS is supplying 'red robin' gourami's? Saw them last week and was going to check up on them in an hour or so, pretty sure they are a variant of the Honey Gourami. Considering you're experience with Gourami, have you had more success integrating younger specimens in a tank so that they grow up amongst the other tank mates or does this just not apply to fish? :icon_neut


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

imo CPD's are to small for dwarf gouramis. there is a chance they might try to eat them. you can try a honey as they are less aggressive but there is still a chance it could go bad. 

if you really want to be safe get a few sparkling gouramis, they should be ok for sure.


----------



## Salutational (Feb 24, 2013)

That's my concern, I spent a fair bit of money on 5 of these CPD - was gutted when I awoke one morn to find one had died - the guy working at the fish store gave me 4 males and 1 female (as far as I can tell), water test was absolutely fine ( and has been fine since I set up the tank) and I just assumed they picked the weaker male off and the shrimp ate the remains. 

Why can't fish just get along..


Maybe a couple new female CPD's in the tank would even out both the issue of male to female ratio as well as provide a bigger shoal group?


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah I would deff up the school as much as possible. They have a tiny bio load so you can add plenty more. I had some breed without any extra effort.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I just bought six CPDS to add to my 20g long which has 2 blue cobalt dwarf gouramis, 2 dwarf honey gouramis, 2 peacock gudgeons, and 10 Cory habrosus. I could only find one yesterday and the day before I saw that they had their fins nipped. Not sure who did it but I bet on the blue gouramis. I'd stay away from another bigger species with them. Lesson learned for me. Btw my tank is not heavily planted but it is substantially planted


----------



## Salutational (Feb 24, 2013)

So I got back from the LFS, ended up coming home with not one 'red robin' honey Gourami, but two, they're really not much bigger than the CPD, and the Danio's really don't look like they are too bothered by the new tank mates. 

I am slightly worried that both are young males though. The guy was clearly not interested in spending an extra 5 minutes picking out a male and a female. Its funny, he refused to sell me just a male and that they needed to be in a pair - somewhat ironic right? hahaha.

Thanks for all the replies, is there any typical aggressive characteristics for male Gourami's I should be looking out for if I have two males in the tank? I've seen slight rubbing rubbing against each other, but no more than what one Gourami did to an Amano shrimp - curiosity perhaps? Atm they're both grouped next to eachother snowing no real cause for concern?


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a Honey gourami and he always minded his own business and I never had any issues. I think the Honeys are more mellow than the dwarfs. However, if you have two males, I would keep and eye on things. I've always heard you should only keep one male.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have chocolate gouramis. Love their look but they do get nippy sometimes. I keep them with white clouds, zebra danios, CPDs, and 2 Amanos


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a dwarf Gourami with CPD's. At 1st I thought he was going to go eat them when I introduced the CPD's. But he was more curious and left them alone and got along great.


----------



## Salutational (Feb 24, 2013)

So far so good, they've both settled in, possibly swayed to idea that I have a male AND a female Gourami now, but I'm only basing that on the fact they aren't in battle mode (I'll keep my eyes peeled) - I really doubt they could do any of the CPD's or shrimp the size they are right now, the biggest Amano in my tank isn't far off the size of the Red Robin Gourami's. I forgot how refreshing it is to have a Gourami in a community tank, they have completely different characteristics compared to the Danio's.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

deff watch the honeys. i had 3 that all got along great. then i lost one from a unknown reason, i think he just go sick. next thing i know the other 2 are fighting. there very peaceful compared to dwarf but they can still fight to the death, just keep a eye out and youll be fine.


----------

